# Selling Logic?



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Do you dress like the picture when you propose the project ?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*



dronai said:


> Do you dress like in the your picture when you propose the project ?


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Can you send me a copy of a sample proposal? I'll give you some feedback. Also, even though this stuff can be what we think is a no brainer, they still say no. it can be no money down, and cash flow on a monthly basis from day one, but they don't pull the trigger. Can be frustrating for sure. 

Some of the things I ask up front before investing too much time in a detailed audit is how they gauge a project and come to a positive conclusion that it's something they want to do. If you don't know their process to getting to yes, you could be wasting your time. 

I had a company tell me they don't do anything that has an ROI greater than 12 months. I was able to save us both quite a bit of time that day.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

My old company did whole buildings for automation and energy savings. We even had a performance based product.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

dronai said:


> Do you dress like the picture when you propose the project ?



Cletis isn't really from the south and he's not a *******. He's from Ohio.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Cletis isn't really from the south and he's not a *******. He's from Ohio.


If you are going to have an alter ego at least embellish a little.


----------



## shineretrofits (Oct 28, 2010)

I wouldn't feel too bad to be honest. Getting through gatekeepers to the decision makers is more sales than lighting, but from what we have seen for years from working with contractors/electricians/building owners from all over the country is that lighting retrofits typically just take a long time to close. We routinely have customers call up from 6+ months to over a year ago who are ready to do the project after being given a proposal way back then. It seems to be the general case with all projects. They all know it's a no brainer and it will save them money, but they still sit for some reason. I've heard this from electricians, retrofit companies, manufacturers, etc. Some higher up's from Sylvania have said their average close time is 12-18 months as well. It's all the same it seems. Hope this helps.



Cletis said:


> I've been pounding the dirt trying to sell large lighting retrofits and I have sold a few here and there but I'm more amazed at how hard it is to get through the gatekeepers, and secondly once you get a meeting and show them in black and white how it makes no sense to not do it why they don't do it ? We even finance the whole thing so monthly cash flow will be slightly less than before and it will be all paid off in a couple years.
> 
> Why ???


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Just ran across an interesting program some of you in the East might appreciate. 

http://www.constellation.com/Documents/Product Sheets/Efficiency-Made-Easy.pdf

Essentially for deregulated markets, they can help the customer do it for nothing out of pocket, and spread the cost over the term of a power contract. Might be a useful tool. They will also work with customers still under contract not able to change immediately. :thumbsup:

working on setting up for a client now

Cletis, the email you gave me bounced back. Me now thinks you are a joker. :jester: :bangin:


----------

